# ?
?
     .
     .  ,  ,  .
      ()?

----------


## Petro

" ". ""         .
""       .            .
      ,    ,  "  ".    ,    .      -   :Smilie: .

----------

,     ...  ,       ...  :Smilie: 
,   Petro    - . 
,    .  **  - ,   ,  .  ,     -,  ,   ( -   ,  - ,   ,     ..) -  ,  ,    ,       ,         .
** .           .     ,  ,  -    , ...       (,       ,        - 18  ,     -   -) 
    ,    Petro,     ...      ,     -      ,    ...
  ,  -   ,      ,            ( ,      ,   ,        ,  ),       ,     ""      . ,   , ,           ,       .

----------

,       .    (),    .
   ,    .   ,    ,        .          .

----------

?  ?
   " "  ?            ?     -   ?

----------

,   ,  .   ,    .

----------

"   "   - ?  - ,   .   ,      - .  :Smilie: 
  ...       ,    -      ,          ...    ,   -        , , , ,  ,     ,    ...
      ,   .    -  -   ,  ,     -    .  :Smilie:  ,    .             -     , ,   .  :Smilie:  
         :     ,    ,             . ,     -    .

----------

?
    .          .       ?

----------

,   , ,      ,      ,  ,          ... 
  ,      " ".        ,    .   ,    . 
 , ,     ,   ,     ,    5 ,     : " ,    - ...."       .
  , , ,    :Smilie:

----------

,          .  - ,  .   ?     -     -.  - "" -    . ,       .
,   ,  ,        ,     ""  .   .  " "   :     .

    :
"...
-    , -     , -  -  
  , -         
 . , ,  .   ,
    .

-   ! ? -  . -  -, !

         .    , 
,  ,   ,    .
..."

:       , 
    .

----------

,         .  ,   ?

----------


## lambre65

> "   "   - ?  - ,   .   ,      - . 
>   ...       ,    -      ,          ...    ,   -        , , , ,  ,     ,    ...
>       ,   .    -  -   ,  ,     -    .  ,    .             -     , ,   .  
>          :     ,    ,             . ,     -    .


   ,   ,   -,  ,

----------


## Bach

:yes:

----------

> ,   , ,           ,       .


.         .
 .     ,    .  .  ,  .    .
     .        .  ,   ,       .



> ,      .


       , ,  ,         .
,  ,      -   - .   1      ,        .                 ,    ,    ,        ,            .

----------


## Abra

,     .
         .      -    ...

----------


## LvenAk

?

----------

> ?


   .     .

----------


## Tortilla

> ?


,  ,    -    ! :yes:  
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## osu

: 



> ,    -      ,          ...


 ,     ...

----------


## Calman

-  ,      ,      !
          -  .
   ,    ,  "  " !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Finsmart

-  ,     ,  ,        ,     ...

----------

